# Overclocking my Radeon 1650



## Moses154 (May 21, 2008)

my card comes with software to over clock my card but not sure if i should use it any ideas and what the best seting it to use?


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Moses154, if you have never overclocked a video card it's best to read up on it. Every card is different and you will only find your limits by trial and error. Good airflow in the case is a must as some larger cards create a dead air zone under the video card and the fan will just recirculate the hot air. The guide below uses Rivatuner, but I have always used ATI Tool to OC my video cards. If this doesn't help you, post back for more info. Mike

Beginners guide

ATI Tool


----------

